# Ignoring Other Members and Moderators



## Jason Svoboda

Folks, I've mentioned this in other threads, but I'm going to do it again and I want some of you to actually follow through on this so we can quit having discussion continually veer off into personal flaming. I understand that within any community there will be personality conflicts and ours is no exception.

The vBulletin forum software allows you to ignore other forum members. You can find your personal ignore list by click on *User CP* above in the navigation bar. Once you're in your Control Panel, scroll down and you'll see Settings and Options. The last option within that section is the *Edit Ignore List* option.

You will then be taken to your ignore list. To add a user to the list, enter their name into the empty text box and click 'Okay'. To remove a user from your ignore list, un-check the box associated with their name and click the 'Save Changes' button.

You can ignore anyone except Administrators -- so you're stuck with me. But you are able to ignore fellow members and moderators, too. When you place someone in your ignore list, his or her posts will not be shown when you view a thread. However, there is one loophole and that is you will possibly see their posts if someone has quoted them in a response. That's minimal though in the grand scheme of things.

So get over to your ignore list and put each other on them so we can drop this back and forth bickering. We're trying to build a strong Sycamore community of many trees, not chop people down and run them out of our forest.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping for the PM I got earlier from someone asking how to do this.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Bumping for the PM I got earlier from someone asking how to do this.


Ditto.


----------



## Callmedoc

Did you just ditto urself?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Did you just ditto urself?


Yes, because I was asked via PM how someone could be ignored.


----------



## Callmedoc

OOOOOO ok...sorry I was confused...Mostly trying to lighten things cup considering the past few days lol


----------



## TreeTop

Thanks Jason, I went ahead and changed my settings so that I am now ignoring everyone but Chief_Quabachi...so Chief, please start some threads so I have something to respond to.


(bump)


----------



## Callmedoc

I am now ignoring everyone but myself...so my conversations are now between who they should be...me myself and I...


----------



## landrus13

I guarantee I am being ignored by loads of posters on here.:verysad:


----------



## Callmedoc

what did you say landrus? jk


----------



## BlueSycamore

Did this a couple of days ago and my blood pressure has probably dropped the momentary 40 point spikes.  There may be some who will put me on their ignore list and have it if you will, but it definitely improved my outlook on this forum by just listing one poster on it and some of you (although probably not the poster I listed) will no doubt know who i am ignoring.


----------



## Callmedoc

You know what's sad???? I actually worry about ignoring someone because I  do want to hear all points of view even tho they cause my blood pressure to rise...


----------



## landrus13

He's the one that put me on his ignore list. Trying to say, I wouldn't know is pretty stupid, when he told he did.:krazy:


----------



## TJames

*I know one or two people I'd like to ignore....lol.....*

I'm such a nice guy, but I guess I rub some people the wrong way. lol


----------



## Bally #50

I have had a very long day, but no one personally pisses me off on here. I just am "not fond of" people that think they know more than OUR basketball coach, especially after THREE games! (maybe it is just ME). I guess I believe in positive enforcement. TJ, when you don't OD on "lol", you're great, and Lord knows, you're heart is in the right place!.


----------



## Callmedoc

What???????????????????? Landrus Coherentness please...


----------



## egc1985

Bally #44 said:


> I just am "not fond of" people that think they know more than OUR basketball coach, especially after THREE games! (maybe it is just ME).



agreed!  thats why i have stayed out of those conversations.


----------



## Callmedoc

I concur EGC and Bally...I know it's suprising to many but our coach is there for a reason...he gets paid a sizeable salary because he's an intelligent guy...


----------



## landrus13

What do you mean coherent?


----------



## Callmedoc

I am just very confused by your comment...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this up.


----------



## region rat

I think I just celebrated my 50th year class reunion?  I think I drank a few Scotch and Waters, where am I?


----------



## BankShot

It's '61...ABC Wide World of Sports Big Ten Game of the Week w/ Bill Fleming...ISC's Johny Robbins just sank a game winner in Madison v. the Badgers.

You're awake now - no dream.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this back up as well. If you find there is someone that you don't want to see, please make sure you add them to your ignore list.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Bumping this back up as well. If you find there is someone that you don't want to see, please make sure you add them to your ignore list.



.


----------



## BankShot

Shiiiit...this is my "family" (unlike McIntosh) and I love y'all.:blackeye:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Shiiiit...this is my "family" (unlike McIntosh) and I love y'all.:blackeye:


 Bumping this up for a couple of our board members.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Apparently it is this time of year again. You guys are grown adults so if you can't interact with one another, either use the ignore feature to block out their posts and ignore their quoted posts or move on about your day.

If you believe a member has violated forum rules, report the post so it can be looked at.


----------



## region rat

I think I just celebrated my 50th class reunion!  I drank a few scotch and waters.  Where am I?


----------



## meistro

Thanks for this option. Unfortunately for me, it’s like a car wreck, I have to watch.


----------



## bluestreak

A couple of posters used to make me furious but now I just feel pity.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

With us now on Xenforo, I believe the ignore system also blocks your ignored members even if someone that you don't ignore quotes them.


----------

